# Opossum and your barn/horses



## aldebono

I saw the Raccoon thread and thought I would make one about opossums.

I am an avid opossum lover as some of you have seen in the "Special Needs Fur Babies" thread. 

I thought I would give everyone some opossum facts to help deal with one in the future and maybe save a life. 

*First: The Virginia Opossum*

The opossum is the only native marsupial to North America. Like their kangaroo cousins, they have a pouch where the joeys develop. 

Opossums have a lower body temperature than most mammals. There has never been a recorded case of rabies in Opossums because of this reason. 

Opossums are immune to venomous snake bites. 

They have a prehensile tail that they use more like a seat belt when climbing and do not sleep upside down. 

Opossums have thumbs on their back feet. 

Opossums are nocturnal.

Opossums have horrible vision (4ft absolute maximum in my experience) but very sensitive hearing. 

Opossums are horrible at defending themselves. 

Opossums do indeed "play possum" known as defensive thanatosis. This is when the animal actually goes into an involuntary comatose state. 

Opossums are naturally very clean, have very soft fur, and smell like spring rain (Not kidding!). Because the fact that they are nomadic, they do not set up a nest site and often sleep wherever they can find a safe place come morning. You would look gross too if you spent the night in a gutter. 

*Second: Unwanted Opossums*

Opossums travel around 2 miles per night looking for food. If you do not have easy access to food at your home or barn, they are unlikely to stick around for too long. 

Opossums can NOT jump. So a live trap can be as easy as a a tall garbage can with food at the bottom. 

Opossums are generally docile and slow moving. However, any cornered animal is dangerous and opossums are no exception. Be wary of their extremely long and sharp teeth. These teeth are not used for fighting or because they are aggressive, these teeth are specifically for consuming anything edible. 

Keep dogs away from an opossum passing through your yard.



*Third: Opossums and Horses*

Unfortunately, opossums are a confirmed carrier of EPM. They can pass the disease by defecating in a feed bucket, water trough, or grazing pasture. 
It is unlikely that EPM be found on neighboring farms. 

Even though Opossums do not "nest", keeping holes in lofts patched and feed bins closed is the best way to deter opossums from staying in your barn. 


Please let me know if anyone has questions regarding Opossums. I just wanted to shed some light on these cool marsupials. 

Thanks, 

Angela



Here are a few more website concerning Opossums

Frequently Asked Questions - Opossum Problems and Solutions

Opossum Diet


----------



## gigem88

Thanks for the info, I'm not a big fan of possums! They give me the willies!!


----------



## mls

Op - should you be crediting an author with the information?


----------



## aldebono

Aww they really aren't so bad. Just big kitties! 

They really just want to be left alone. And you're right, they don't look very lovable when they are doing their best alligator mouth impersonation.

Here is a picture of my little girl who just passed away. She was the special needs one who was partially paralyzed from a dog attacking her. 











And about a month ago. The sweet face I would see each night waiting for her food.


----------



## gigem88

Yup, the alligator mouth gets me everytime! Sorry about your little girl. I don't see them as much anymore around where I live, but they went about their business and I let them!


----------



## aldebono

I can credit my National Opossum Societies Opossum Manual, but I did not copy and paste any of it. It's common knowledge stuff to me, so I forget sometimes. Thanks for reminding me to credit someone. 
Yes, I am an opossum nerd.


----------



## Speed Racer

You will_ never_ convince me those hideous, mutant rat things are 'cute' or 'wonderful'. :-x

They gross me out, and while I won't run over one on purpose, I don't shed a tear when I see them splatted on the road. I just think, 'Well, one less giant rat to eat my cat food and poop on my hay.' :?

If they hang around too long, they get lead poisoning. Better they die, than my horses having a chance to get EPM.


----------



## aldebono

To each his own, Speed Racer.


----------



## Corporal

We have had to euthanize oppossums in our barn. I stopped feeding my cats out there bc the food attracts them AND raccoons. They climb into my loft and shxx in my hay, so they have to go. Every year we put down 1-3 possums or raccoons.
Even if I remove the feed they keep coming back again, usually in the Fall, when it's getting colder.
It's nice that you have the time and energy to rehabilitate them. I'm sorry, but I don't, and I have to think about both my horses, and my chickens re: both creatures.


----------



## maura

Before they were confirmed as the vector animal for EPM, I raised a litter of them once. The mom kept leaving them in my tack room, either in the sink or the trash can, and I gave up and feed and raised them and eventually released them. 

The hissing is pretty alarming, but they're mostly harmless. 

Though the one that took up residence in my garage (because of cat food, came in through the cat door) was STINKY. 

Sadly, anyplace you have outdoor cats and leave cat food out, or unsecured trash, you're probably going to have opposums. 

And as a horse owner and someone who's see several good horses ruined by EPM, I truly think you need to trap and relocate them or trap and shoot them. 

If I didn't have horses, and they weren't crapping in my garage, I might take a more "live and let live" view


----------



## aldebono

I understand that. Just trying to help out someone in the future if they find that one off opossum ambling through their barn. Give it some time to pass through and you may not see it again. 

As you know, they are looking for a warm place for the winter. 

I know everyone's gotta do what they gotta do. I just like to educate people. Even just one person thinking to themselves "Huh. Didn't know that and that's kinda interesting." is a slight win in my opinion. Not looking to convert, just educate.


----------



## Scoope

the only good possum is a dead one , preferably crafted into a pair of slippers..

but then I think our possums are somewhat different to yours..

must say , scrubbing splatted possum out of your car grill is revolting


----------



## Speed Racer

[Double post. Stupid phone...


----------



## Speed Racer

aldebono said:


> To each his own, Speed Racer.


Absolurely right. If you find the filthy, disease carrying vermin to be wonderful, more power to you. Just don't presume to 'educate' me as if I merely have no clue as to how great they are.

You like 'em, and I don't. We each have our reasons.


----------



## Celeste

If you don't want possums in your area, you need a good hound dog to keep them chased away. Even my poor hound will chase a possum. She is afraid of chickens and cats though.


----------



## maura

Actually, I liked the info. 

I didn't know that they didn't carry rabies because of the body temperature, and I didn't about them not making permanent nests, though that makes tons of sense in what I know about them. 

So I think the OP's original post was kind of cool, though, sadly, I will still trap and relocate or trap and induce lead poisoning (to SR's wonderful phrase) in the ones that stay too long at my house.


----------



## Celeste

I knew that there was not a recorded case of possum rabies. Never knew why. 

I am glad that the dog likes to chase them. If she ever caught one, she would try to make friends.


----------



## smrobs

OP, that was a lot of very interesting information about an animal that you clearly have a passion for. I certainly can't fault you for that :wink:.


But, I am just glad that I have dogs. While I'll often see opossums while out riding trails, I have never seen one within a quarter mile of my barn...thankfully.


----------



## All4Crystal

They are stinky when they get scared. They purposely release the stinky stuff to be left alone. 

I love possums! 
My opossums - YouTube


----------



## attackships

what the hell. im not understanding some of the defensive posts on this thread. overreaction much

i love these animals and enjoy reading about them, Thanks aldebono!


----------



## Susan Crumrine

I enjoy learning about new animals, even ones I don't care for...
Knowledge is power.

They creep me out....sorry....


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch

Everytime I see one I think of the one on OVER THE HEDGE or the two on ICE AGE too cute. Thank god there are none around my barn though. I delt with EPM once and thats how I lost my Percheron Stallion. 

Thank you for the interesting facts. Doesnt hurt to learn I say.









TRR


----------



## aldebono

Thanks everyone for the positive comments!


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I also found your original post informative, contained some new facts I did not know. Although I also have relocated a few, my main problem is racoons.


----------



## HorseCrazyGirlForever

They are cute but so dangerous. I have a neighbor who had a * pet * Opussum that she would let stay in her barn and feed cat food. Well, this so called * pet * possum peed on her horses hay and the next day, she found 5 of her 7 horses dead. Now she only has 2 horses out of 7. I let them walk around, sure. But if they get to close to my barn, they will be sorry they ever thought about coming near Flat Valley Ranch.


----------



## Celeste

I suspect that there was a bit more involved with the horse's death than a bit of possum pee. Equine protozoal myeloencephalitis (EPM) is spread by the feces of o'possums. I can't find anything that implicates the urine. Also, it takes months to make the horse sick. Sudden death in multiple horses is usually due to some sort of feed issue causing colic such as the horses getting into the feed room and overeating or the feeding of bad hay. Allowing possums around your horse feed is basically a symptom of your being brain dead, but it is not an overnight sudden death type of thing.

Merck Veterinary Manual


----------



## All4Crystal

Possums are not dangerous. Yes, EPM is spread by their feces. It doesn't mean every possum is the carrier. It's not any different than the possibility of catching rabies from a rabid animal. Oh yea and deer tend to spread ticks that can cause Lyme disease. It doesn't mean that I am going to kill every skunk, raccoon, dog, cat, bat, deer, etc that comes to my yard. Do some research, if there are recorded cases in the area you have something to worry about. 
I live in the country and we get so much wildlife here. We have dogs, so I try to relocate critters that come to my property. I for sure am not going to sit outside and shoot every living thing out there...just in case. That is so ignorant!


----------



## Celeste

I wouldn't leave possums in my feed room. I also don't go looking to kill them. That's what they make dogs for. My dog is perfect. She runs them off without hurting them. Now if she would just keep the neighbor's pot bellied pig out of my yard...........


----------



## All4Crystal

As a matter of fact I wouldn't leave any animal in my feed room. I do not appreciate any type of urine or feces on my hay. It is way too expensive around here to let it go to waste like that.

Our dogs are not allowed where I keep the horses. I do have a couple of donkeys and a mule though. They do better job than the dogs. I do not get wildlife where they are, they chase everything off, including my dogs.


----------

